# Fish Oil - odor



## Pineapple Princess (Nov 20, 2009)

Ok, so this morning I bought Hobie what looked like an excellent skin & coat supplement oil from California Naturals. Omega 3s, flaxseed oil, vitamins, garlic etc.

I mixed 1/4 tsp in with her dry food and now an hour later she REEKS like garlic and some kind of other stinky smell. I am gagging just being in the room with her. 

Has anyone experienced this??? I want her coat to be shiny & healthy but I can't take this smell. I don't know if it's her breath or if it's just permeating out of her.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

It will go away in time. Kind of like eating garlic humus for humans. The product you're using sounds a little like the Omega Fields Horseshine product for equines.
If you're open to an alternative, just try some inexpensive generic fish oil capsules from the health food store. I gave the girls 1000 mg. a day for the first few months I had them to get their coats back up to snuff.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

We use an Omega-3 fatty acid liquid supplement that his vet recommended. He gets the odd smell from his mouth usually, it comes and goes.
Today for some reason I have really noticed it.
A friend of mine who has a 2 yr old V has started to oach fish (salmon) and mix the meat in his V's kible with a bit of water. Apparently his dog loves it and he has noticed a nicer coat.
I think we'll try this once we finish the supplement.


----------



## Pineapple Princess (Nov 20, 2009)

It did go away after a little while - and I do think it was her breath. ;D

I'm gonna give it some time and see how it goes - if it's unbearable we'll explore other options. 

Thanks!!


----------

